# Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute



## earlines (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

über die Suchfunktion bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden, daher frage ich euch jetzt mal direkt.|kopfkrat

Ich möchte hier in Hamburg mit dem Zanderfischen mit Gummifischen (Faulenzen) beginnen und suche dafür passendes Gerät, da meine jetzigen Ruten+Rollen für die Elbe deutlich unterdimensioniert sind. Hier im Forum habe ich dafür auch schon einige nützliche Tipps gefunden. Die Gewichte der Bleiköpfe werden meist zwischen 15-25g liegen, und seltener auch mal 10g oder 30g. Die Gummifische meist in der Größe 12cm. 

Meine heißen Kandidaten für die Rute sind die Greys Prowla Specialist II Lure 2,70m oder die Daiwa Lexa 2,70m 40-80g LX902HFSC. Zur Greys findet man auch sehr viele Erfahrungsberichte nur zur Daiwa wurde ich nicht so recht fündig, habt ihr Erfahrung mit der Daiwa?

Beim Händler gefiel mir an der Daiwa die gute Verarbeitung und das geringe Gewicht aber auch der deutlich günstigere Preis.
Als Rolle dazu denke ich an die Daiwa Legalis, die zurzeit auch sehr preiswert zu haben ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*



> Zur Greys findet man auch sehr viele Erfahrungsberichte nur zur Daiwa wurde ich nicht so recht fündig,


Gegenfrage: Warum hört und liest man so gut wie nichts zur Daiwa, obwohl die doch vom Preis her attraktiv sein müsste?
Und warum heißt die Daiwa Lexa "Spin" und nicht Jig, oder Shad?
Ich kenne die Rute selbst nicht, aber das wenige was ich bisher darüber gehört habe, geht dahin, dass die Rute eher Blech und Wobbler tauglich ist, als für Gummi geeignet!
Die leichtere Version der Greys I (20-50gr.) habe ich selbst schon gefischt und die ist über jeden Zweifel der Gummitauglichkeit erhaben.
Die Rute hat eine super Rückmeldung, eine schnelle Spitze, ist semiparabolisch, liegt aber auch nicht jedem.
Dies liegt hauptsächlich am etwas dünnen Griff und "angeblicher" Kopflastigkeit.
Also wenn du große Bratzen hast, dann könntest du es nicht so angenehm finden, diesen dünnen Griff (lange) zu fischen?
Wobei die Kopflastigkeit bei einer Rute, mit dem lächerlichen Gewicht von ca.160gr., zu vernachlässigen ist!
Es wird der Rute auch eine hohe Bruchempfindlichkeit nachgesagt, dass betrifft aber meiner Meinung nach, alle hochmodulierten Carbonblanks, die dazu noch sehr leicht sind.
Für dein Köderspektrum sollte es aber die >80gr. Rute werden.
Allerdings gibt es in der Preisklasse auch noch andere feine Stöckchen!

Jürgen


----------



## earlines (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. Die gleichen Fragen habe ich mir auch gestellt. Allerdings wurde mir vom Händler eben diese Rute neben der Greys und der Savage Gear Bushwacker zum Zanderangeln hier in Hamburg empfohlen. Die Quantum Zanderkant empfand er als überdimensioniert für die Region. Die Lexa wird ab 50g Wurfgewicht auch von einigen Onlinehändlern als Gummifischrute beworben. 
Daher wäre es schön, bevor ich mich entscheide, noch die Meinung von jemandem gehört zu haben, der die Rute schon gefischt hat und ggf. mit anderen Ruten der Preisklasse vergleichen kann.


----------



## Guinst (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Die Daiwa R'Nessa könnte ich dir für dein Einsatzgebiet empfehlen. Die 20-50g Version gibt es in 2,70m oder 2,40, hab die 2,70er und die müsste eigentlich sehr gut passen.


----------



## Guinst (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Die Daiwa R'Nessa könnte ich dir für dein Einsatzgebiet empfehlen. Die 20-50g Version gibt es in 2,70m oder 2,40, hab die 2,70er und die müsste eigentlich sehr gut passen. Ist aber auch von der parabolischen Sorte, also nix mit Spitzenaktion.


----------



## spike999 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Liegt vielleich auch daran das die lexa noch nicht so lange aufn markt ist wie die greys (die erste und zweite version haben den gleichen blank...
Die lexa ist absolut gummitauglich...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Juni 2015)

Die Lexa ist 100x besser als Zanderkant und R'Nessa zusammen. Sie ist feinfühliger, das Gewichtsspektrum ist breiter und sie ist vielseitiger. Und vor allem stimmen Preis & Leistung.

Und das muss ich als Shimano-Fan sagen - der Stock ist klasse.


----------



## ein Angler (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Ich habe die Rute und kann auch sagen das sie sehr wohl tauglich ist. Und die Ruten die ich zum Gummi werfen geangelt habe sind nicht wenig von illex Daiwa und Abu.
 Sie hat die 80g Wg aber wen Du die Möglichkeit hast die ungleichgeteilte mal in die Hand zu nehmen die ist glaube ich besser für dich geeignet, die habe ich auch für schwere Köpfe. Sie hat aber nicht das was eine Fantasista oder Illex hat eben für das Geld, mehr bekommt man nicht dafür. Und wenn ich mir die Koch Peitschen ansehe ist die Lexa eindeutig der bessere Favorit.


----------



## earlines (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Danke für das viele Feedback!

Die R'Nessa kling an sich auch  interessant, da sie auch mit SiC-Ringen ausgestattet ist. Hat jemand  euch schon negative Erfahrungen mit Titanium Oxyd? Oder sind diese  nüchtern betrachtet ebenso tauglich? 

@asphaltmonster 100x besser? Du hast mich überzeugt :q Unter welchen Bedingungen, Gewässer, Ködergewicht hast du die Rute denn gefischt?

@ein  Angler Das hört sich ja schon einmal gut an. Was meinst du mit  ungleich geteilt? Die mit 15-50g? Kannst du die Lexa auch mit der Greys  vergleichen? Die Illex und Fantasia sind tatsächlich außerhalb meines  Budgets. Am liebsten hätte ich gerne eine taugliche Rute um die 100€,  wenn es aber einen nennenswerten Mehrwert gibt, dann ist die  Schmerzgrenze bis richtung 150€ ausdehnbar.


----------



## earlines (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute? Viel hilft viel |wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Hab die Rute am Rhein & an der Mosel gefischt.
Hauptsächlich mit Gummis zwischen 8 & 12cm und Köpfen zwischen 10 & 25 gr.

Das hat sie alles klaglos mitgemacht, auch die Rückmeldung war vollkommen in Ordnung, auch beim schleppen oder wurfangeln mit Wobblern.


----------



## earlines (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Ich denke das ist meinem Einsatzbereich sehr ähnlich. In welcher Version hattest du die Rute? 2,70m und 40-80g?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, die und die 60gr Version hatte ich mal getestet.


----------



## Blueplay76 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Hallo liebe Lexa Fischer, 

 hole hier den Thread nochmal hoch, da ich mich für die Lexa spin travel intressiere. Und zwar für die Version in 2,4m und 30-60Gramm WG. Gibt es zu dieser Rute Erfahrungswerte? Wäre klasse wenn ich hier ein Feedback bekommen könnte!

Beste Grüße
Blueplay


----------



## Blueplay76 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Lexa Spin als Gummifischrute*

Keiner Erfahrung mit der Travelvariante? Werde Sie mir mal ordern. Ein paar Eindrücke von anderen Nutzern  wäre trotzdem interessant.


----------

